# Can gold rewards benefits be revoked after reaching them?



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

After meeting the criteria to reach gold, do you have to maintain it to keep the benefits for the period, or do you have it for the rest of the period once you initially qualify?

For instance, if my driving score falls below 80%, or cancel percentages reach above 5%, will I lose the gold benefits for the period?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Now that I have gold I'll bet I'll never see a earnings guarantee bonus worth a shit ever again. Decline any trip >10m haha


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Feels like legitimate no show cancels are counted against you in the Rewards level qualification. Or declining queued rides shows up a bit lagged from the stats.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

They need to keep you in that lease... LOL


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Appears that during a streak, you can turn on the last ride option on the way to pick up the first one, and it will log you off after the first drop off, while keeping the streak alive and marked as 1 down. However, after that you cannot turn on last ride without losing the streak.

So to get this 3 ride $15 streak (which does not count against you for the earnings guarantee), having the 2nd ride an acceptable one, I am counting on them not to throw me a bombshell queued ride for the third one. Depending on your location, time of day, and luck, it could work out to be a free $15 bonus, or it could end up costing you.

A bit of a gamble, most likely not worth it in the long run


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Appears that during a streak, you can turn on the last ride option on the way to pick up the first one, and it will log you off after the first drop off, while keeping the streak alive and marked as 1 down.


That doesn't sound right. I find that the streak status indicator can be laggy; are you sure you're not just seeing a momentary 1 down indication?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I am counting on them not to throw me a bombshell queued ride for the third one.


They will almost always **** you at the end of the streak if you are not protecting yourself with a time filter. Adjust the filter as often as you can (you can't get to it while on a trip or driving to pick up). Try to time it so that by the time of the last trip in the streak, they can only give you a short one.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Grand Lake said:


> That doesn't sound right. I find that the streak status indicator can be laggy; are you sure you're not just seeing a momentary 1 down indication?


Pretty sure it was correct, but the last ride has to be turned on before the pickup happens, so that the streak counter is still at the 0 count. Once you complete the ride, (and possibly even after pick up), you can no longer do the last ride option without getting the lose streak warning.

After the first ride completes, and going back online, the streak will continue.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Read this post by LEAFdriver: No long ride alert with queue

Actually, read the whole thread.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

So i can only assume, since it was never actually answered, that gold is locked in until next period?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm a little curious about that myself, not only in the sense of keeping the benefits until the end of the next qualifying period, but also during this qualifying period, my stats leave the bounds of qualifying.

The current period dates simply says August 1st to November 1st, so I'm hoping that I will have the benefits during the next period, presumably November 1st till January 1st?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nythain said:


> So i can only assume, since it was never actually answered, that gold is locked in until next period?


no


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> no


yes


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> yes


If they want ssomething from you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> If they want ssomething from you.


And you are willing to give it


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Yes


No


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> NewLyftDriver said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...


Maybe


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> NewLyftDriver said:
> 
> 
> > NewLyftDriver said:
> ...


Who are you talking to?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> NewLyftDriver said:
> 
> 
> > NewLyftDriver said:
> ...


Myself. Mind your own business.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> NewLyftDriver said:
> 
> 
> > NewLyftDriver said:
> ...


Oh ok


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

You can always screw yourself.

What does the fine print say in the below screen shot?


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Fall short of a metric and your benefits are suspended until you correct the deficiency.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Fall short of a metric and your benefits are suspended until you correct the deficiency.


And the "Service Flags" component is a complete mystery, as far as I can see.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

So i know this is lyft forum, but how the hell you able to manipulate _AND_ maintain this. I got gold on uber when i first started and lost it one ride later when i rejected the next shit ride they gave me, and never looked back.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I guess just get a good understanding of the rules and boundaries, and strategize to play within them.

Back when Uber debit card used to have 2% cash back discount at Walmart, every time I would go to walmart, I would just go to self-checkout and ring up each item separately, and tack on a $100 (max per transaction) cash back on every item which would get me a free $2+ each in item. Then they figured out how to differentiate cash back amounts vs item purchase amounts, then they discontinued altogether.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

This one's not related to rideshare, but easy to do since you can change direct deposit bank info back and forth so easily and readily. Free $100









Free $100


From CashApp. The best Boost I've gotten to date. Simply have $300+ direct deposit into your CashApp account and get free $100. I used it to buy a $100 Costco gift card, for gas. All I needed to do was change my Lyft/Uber bank info to my CashApp routing/acct#, and cash out everything by...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Nythain said:


> So i know this is lyft forum, but how the hell you able to manipulate _AND_ maintain this. I got gold on uber when i first started and lost it one ride later when i rejected the next shit ride they gave me, and never looked back.


In California, we can decline (not cancel) rides without having it held against us. As long as you're careful enough to always have "last ride" on to prevent queued rides that you can't screen when you're not working a streak, and to be protecting yourself with time or destination filters when you're doing streaks, you should only rarely have to cancel - basically just if they switch you to an unacceptable ride.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Should be done by middle of tomorrow


How much you makes $ in 9 hours lol


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Took me less than 1.5 days. Really if I dont have to leave my app on on my way to the city I could probably finish the 48 rides in about 14-15 hours


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Got 31 rides so far with 2:45 left. Last time got 35 rides on Monday so doing a but better. Hoping to get the 48 wrapped well before the streak starts tomorrow.
> 
> Also less than 400 points away from platinum, which might be nice to have the extra DFs once in a while


What is your profit margin vs cash flow for the day ?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'd say about tree fiddy


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

🧐


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Lyft Guarrantte is a joke


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

$2.1k free money is a joke


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I made it!

I thought it was gonna be 2 more DF than gold for a total of 5, but it's just total of 4, 2 more than silver. Kinda misleading.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I made it!
> 
> I thought it was gonna be 2 more DF than gold for a total of 5, but it's just total of 4, 2 more than silver. Kinda misleading.


100% driving score? You never cancel? lol

What do you get for being a Plat Lyft driver?? Benefits?


----------

